# Suche HTML-API



## mfernau (18. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche gerade eine geeignete HTML-API für Java. Ich möchte automatisiert eine Weibsite nach bestimmten Inhalt durchsuchen bzw auslesen und suche daher irgend eine API, die mir den Zugriff auf den DOM der Website erleichtert.
Kennt da jemand eine geeignete API für?

Besten Dank,
Martin


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mrz 2009)

Open Source HTML Parsers in Java


----------



## mfernau (18. Mrz 2009)

Ausgezeichnet, danke!


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mrz 2009)

Keine Ursache


----------

